# Fastening to rear of garage - help.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I want to fix a water hose reel to the rear of the garage but I'm not sure how to fix it.

It needs to be flush to the back and perched on the small shelf and I thought about screwing it to the back panel but I don't know how thick the material is.

Does anyone know if it's more or less than half an inch thick and capable of holding the reel firmly in place?

I'd thought of glueing it in position but don't want to do that unless as a last resort.

Or am I missing the obvious?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a Hozelock which looks similar and have rawlpluged it to the side of a brick building outside, with the hose feed coming through the wall. It is not perfectly aligned but has worked well for several years, except at least once a year I have to adjust the connections inside where the hose starts to leak.
Regardless, it is one of my more useful assets which is used for more than I had imagined when I bought it.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## footscray188c (Aug 8, 2011)

*Fixing hosereel*

Screw hose reel assembly to a sized 18mm mdf board . T^hen use gripfill non solvent to fix board to wall in garage


----------



## footscray188c (Aug 8, 2011)

*Fixing hosereel*

Screw hose reel assembly to a sized 18mm mdf board . T^hen use gripfill non solvent to fix board to wall in garage


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Keith

If you mean fix permanently I would not bother as I am sure it will drip unless you are just using it as a reel and taking the hose off.

To answer your question I don't know but I would not imagine it would be very thick at all, on our Flair the inside out outside skins are alloy on the foam core, I think yours will be ply but about 3mm.

If you are screwing to this surface make sure what you are fastening has a flat back face so the screw can pull-up tight without nuts pulling the ply away.

If the above is not possible i would put a base plate on first about 6mm thick, if you stick it on it ain't coming off again. Again on our Flair the wall surfaces have a material covering so you can't see where screws have been if you want to remove things at a later date.

Martin


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You need a pattress lad.

Cut a piece of plywood from an off cut to suit, maybe 3/4 ply, bolt the plastic casing to it making sure the bolts are let in flush on the side that is going onto the motorhome.

Put it into the position you want fixing it back with Sikaflex mastic onto the van, no mechanical fixings needed.. To hold it in position till it sets prop it up to the height needed, and sprag it off the opposite wall with some timber to push it against the van wall while everything sets.

ray.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I like Alan`s reply.
Fix it to the garage "Brick " wall :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The idea is to take the hose completely off the reel when filling the water tank and any minor 'drips' when it's re-reeled will be caught in a small plastic bowl.

The non-solvent Gripfill method is probably going to be the better solution as the board at the back of the garage does, after more examination, seem a little frail and certainly not very thick board.

Thanks for all the helpful replies.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Why not screw it to the floor will be stronger

joe


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

joedinise - Why not screw it to the floor will be stronger?

t would be taking up too much space on the garage floor and it will not be anywhere as noticable or in the way fastened to the rear wall.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

sorry Keith it just looked in you picture that it was in position

joe


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Perhaps fix it to a back board that goes up to the batten shown in your picture. Then use a turnbuckle on the batten to stop the top edge toppling away from the wall. Fit a small lip to the bottom shelf to stop the lower edge moving.

Minimal amount of holes in the van. Hopefully worth a try.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I think joedenis is suggesting (as was I going to) fix the bottom rails to the small shelf it is sitting on. You could either drill through the supports and screw it down directly or utilise some half round clamps.


----------



## jcm_ni (May 10, 2012)

Mine has a bed above the garage but also a shelf and netting on the back wall, so what about cable tie/bolt to the bed ( if you have one above it)


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Keith
why didnt you buy the wall mounted version of that reel. Thats the floor standing version.

The wall monted version has screw holes in. The reel can be easily taken off the wall as they are pear shaped

And i should know cos i made it....

You can see it here

http://www.hozelock.com/watering/hose-reels/manual-rewind/30m-hose-reel-2420-wall-mounted-reel.html

any the ugly git in the video..well dont talk about him

If you look at the back plate theres two "errect nipples" sticking up like shipbuilders rivetts. these are park points to pop the ends of the hose onto to stop water dribbling out. You can use it thru flow too as the wall mounted version has a channel to allow the feeder hose out the back

It will be nigh on impossible to fit that reel keith and make a half decent job of it.

please send me a pm with your address and i will sort something out for you
I ,ope your using water quality 'ose

Phill


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the new replies.

Due to the somewhat inclement weather recently I hadn't got round to doing the job until last weekend.

I've drilled and screwed the reel down to the floor board with a couple of 3" screws and, to my surprise, it feels as solid as a rock.

The back of the garage seems to be a very thin board and I didn't fancy drilling through it - not knowing what lurks behind it.

The hose just pulls out, I think it's around 30 metres, and rewinds very easily for longer distances from a tap - but I also have a 10 metres self coil pipe for when I park closer to a tap.

Again thanks for all the helpful replies which are appreciated.

Keith


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Kieth 
But will you please put the fittings on the park points to stop water dribbling all over the floor :lol: 

Seriously if you leave it full of water cornering and centifugal force will make it run out al lover the shop

Phill


----------

